
"None of these have the potential to be a self-sustaining business" - byrneseyeview
http://web.archive.org/web/20050813233842/tech.rufy.com/entry/80
======
mynameishere
You know, even if a business of mine completely failed, I would never, ever
let godaddy park its spam there:

<http://webcollaborator.com/>

Oh, well. He should have used an anonymous account like the rest of us jerks.

------
SwellJoe
Funny that Reddit catches most of the flack. If "rufy" is around, I'd love to
hear his take on the now undeniable success of Reddit (apparently not the
biggest success story from that program, but the one we all know about).

~~~
aquateen
Are you referring to Loopt?

------
gyro_robo
The lesson here is complexity != commercial viability.

------
acgourley
It's times like these when I want to build a website that tracks predictions
and promises. Everything from some engineer ranting to a politicians campaign
promises. Rank the top promises made in one place, then rank the top promises
proved right / wrong due to events or some time limit imposed. Not a business
idea so much as a fun website to run.

~~~
iloveyouocean
I wonder if a site like this would encourage people to structure their
predictions with qualifiers and clauses in such a way as to give them the
maximum chance of being proven "correct". Also, I wonder if this site would
encourage people to make their 'prediction' be more about explaining their
beliefs about the present rather than guessing at data/outcomes that will
occur in the future.

------
joshwa
Well, his basecamp clone was rejected... sour grapes?

------
Alex3917
The article gets a lot funnier after you finish reading it and realize it's
from 2005. :-)

(And yes, I know it says so at the top)

------
jaed
I can't really disagree with him though, Reddit really is a Digg clone minus
the UI.

~~~
pg
They're actually quite different. Different layout (reddit's is denser);
different initial focus (Digg was initially about technology, reddit general
news); very different frontpage ranking algorithm (why Digg has problems with
censorship and reddit doesn't); and different comment threads (until Digg
copied reddit yesterday).

The reason they're so different is that they have different origins. Digg
started as Slashdot with voting instead of editors, and reddit started as
Del.icio.us with voting instead of saving.

~~~
steve
What I think is funny is that digg recently redesigned their comments (the
most distinguished feature of reddit) to try to immitate reddit's, but missed
the most critical aspect -- the ordering.

Digg still orders comments chronologically and that _sucks_. I'd equate this
with google not paying attention to ordering of results! Creating a threaded
comment system _without_ the ordering is so mind numbingly easy and digg
decided to take the easy path without paying attention to the details that
count.

I was tempted to post this where the creators of digg can see it, but I don't
really want them to realize their error:)

